# loose knee caps



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

I read about people having loose knee caps, I was told a few years ago that my knee caps are loose, that the muscle in behind them is not strong enough and that is what was causing the unbearable pain in my knees. I was given excercises to do, but they did not help. I was wondering is this part of fibromyalgia or do you feel this is something all together different. I was also told that I have a rib muscle problem, cant remember the name but I think it started with a C, is this part of fibro as well. I was told in July that I have fibro and wondering now if all this other stuff is related. Gee I sound like I am falling apart, worse is I feel like I am too.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi pasttime, Funny you should mention this. It almost sounds like patella femoral syndrome, which I just posted at the Meeting Place, but concerned my son. He has a sleep disorder, it seems, so I'm wondering if he might have a little fibro, but not sure as he has no other symptoms, and his problem is falling asleep, not as much staying asleep.My mother-in-law said that she thinks she had this knee problem though, and she does not have fibro. I hear that it is probably genetic though.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Pasttime, funny that you post this topic, because I was diagnosed with the same thing as Moldie's son - patella femoral syndrome back in July. My kneecap (especially my left leg) is loose and it creaks whenever I walk up and down stairs. The pain is not too bad right now, but it does hurt. My doctor has referred me for physio therapy and I've also been doing some exercises on my own. She also said that the muscles are weak. As far as a connection to fm I'm not sure, but I know that I have had it for awhile. When I was a child I use get a lot of pain in my knees and never knew what it was. The rib muscle problem you mentioned could be chostochondritis. On November 2nd there will be a fm conference held in St. Catharines, Ont., guest speaker is a Dr. Mark Pellegrino from Canton, Ohio. He has treated over 15,000 patients with fm. He is a Board Certified Specialist in Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation. Cost is $35.00 and runs from ll:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. If you are interested I can give you more info. I would like to attend this meeting.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

I was diagnosed with loose knee caps at a young age, the doctors called it chrondromalicia patallae, and told me it was its worn out cartlidge I recently saw a chiropractor about my back and he says he saw I was hypermobile, or hyperlax in the ligaments in my trunk, which could indicate the problem with my knees was/is lax/weak ligaments not worn cartlidge... Kids are born hypermobile and generally grow out of it, as ligaments grow and strengthen, but for some it doesnt work out like that and the joints are able to move further than they should, this puts strain on muscles as they try to compensate... I'd recommend gentle stretching exercises to help strengthen the muscles and correct any wrong positions that you may have grown into.. Yoga has helped me immensely in getting the knee caps more stable.. best wishes Sue


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks everyone. When I went to the doctor for my knees I dont recall him putting a name to it. He did tell me to do excercises, which he gave me a list to do, and also to go for physiotherapy. I was working at the time so could only do the therapy in the evening, they put me on a waiting list and I never did hear from them. When I walk you can hear me click, I also crunch when bending my knees, they are not as painful now as they were, but uncomfortable and irritating. I guess I should find that paper and try the excercises again, maybe that will help. I just wondered since I have been diagnosed with fibro, if the knees were the first indication of what was to come.Weener I sent you a private message about the meeting.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

my knees dont hurt when they click, it feels a little odd for sure - and some of the exercises they gave me made them click after the first 5 or 6... so I stopped doing them. I found yoga to be a much better way of dealing with it. They did hurt though, when walking, and it took me years to figure it out, it was when I was lifting the foot after the stride, so when the foot was behind, lifting up to start a new stride. Same with going up and down stairs. Up was better than down. It was the lifting muscles/ligament and cartlidge that was painful.Now it rarely hurts, now and then, perhaps funny climate changes do it, they creak, and crack a few time but less pain.. So keep yourself gently stretching, do your exercvises, leave out high contact sport - cycling is great if you can do it.. You can get them better and better every day... good luck Suex


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Pasttime, did you get the info that I sent you about the meeting? I'm sorry that I didn't get back to you sooner.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Yes weener I did, I replied back to you. Thanks Again


----------

